
Firelet – distributed firewall management - federico3
http://firelet.net/
======
liotier
For an analogous tool, see [http://shorewall.net/Shorewall-
Lite.html](http://shorewall.net/Shorewall-Lite.html) \- text configuration
files instead of web UI. Also, Shorewall is much more mature - although I
don't know if the Shorewall-lite distributed configuration is as bulletproof
as single-host Shorewall is.

------
bovermyer
This site is blocked by my work firewall for being a "proxy." I am amused.

